# Cycling Tank



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm re-cycling my tank, I looked up and found out my filter does filter the water from the bottom of the filter up, So dirty water on the bottom filtered as it comes up the tank. I have seen people don't use floss at all, but they do use the sponge stuff. Penn-Plax tells me I should put the black sponge filter at the very top of my filter even on top of my BIO-Cubes? They say go floss, bio-cubes-floss then sponge filter. Is this the best way to set it up? I have the sponge on the bottom so the first stage the dirty water hits, then floss, then my bio-cubes last. I'm afraid to mess with the filter since I am trying to cycle this tank.

Lastly, I use the mag H.O.T filters. I currently have bio-media in the filter on another tank, I would like to take one out an put the mico filter in the filter and run on this tank I am cycling to help polish it up since there seems to be little flakes of sand floating all through the tank. If I do this what do I need to do to keep from killing my bio media off? I know I can't leave it out in the open?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I put coarse sponges on the bottom followed by bio media, I usually don't use filter floss in my canisters, but if I want some extra polishing, I just set some right on top.

I would just leave your cycling tank alone, there's really no need to polish water except for aesthetic purposes and I think a lot of the problems you were dealing with the last time this tank was running came from the fact that you messed with things way too often. Just leave it be for now and it should clear up on its own long before you put fish in there. To answer your question, you can keep bio media alive for a short time by just keeping it submerged in a bucket of tank water.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I think your right joe, I was over doing the tank care and trying to stay on top of it when it needed left be a lot of times. I caused multiple mini cycles is what I'm thinking. While cycling is it ok to add some water to the tank for the water that has evaporated? or does it just need left alone no water in no water out and cycle in peace lol

So the bio media won't stay alive long in just a bucket, is this due to the lack of oxegen? If so could I put a air pump in the tank so i can run the micro filter for a day or two right before putting my fish in just to polish the water up and also take a lot of the smaller particles out of the tank.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

With a micron filter in the HOT Magnum, it shouldn't take more than a couple hours to polish the tank, they do a great job with mech filtration. Anything longer than a couple hours, I'd probably add an air stone or something to keep the water moving, but I wouldn't let it sit in a bucket for a couple days.

You can definitely top the tank off, just make sure you use dechlorinated water.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Well thanks Joe that's helpful. I have so much to learn on tank proper maintenance. I think I need to get better at this before I start in with a rare fish again. I don't want this stuff to happen again

Joe you think if I pull those floss pad's out now and maybe add another row of bio media I will upset the system? nOr should I let it cycle before doing any of that?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Once you get the basics down, it's pretty easy to fill in the blanks as you go along. As crappy as it is losing a fish, as long as it motivates you to learn more, it's not all bad.

Nothin wrong with adding more bio, your goal is to establish the bio media in your tank, not the floss, so removing the floss isn't a big deal.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

Is this for your FX5? If so, this is how I would set it up.

Keep all the foam on that wraps around the baskets. Fill the bottom tray with ceramic rings (mechanical) and your top 2 trays with biological.

Your done


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

My FX5 has not got here yet. Says it will get here the 16th an my two aquatops will get here the 15th. This is my cascade 1500 that I have on my 55g. I put new water in that tank this morning, I noticed it's very cloudy an I have a white stuff floating on top of the water, kind of like when you get oil on water except it's not rainbow colored it's just white??? No clue what this is or were it came from


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Cloudiness is probably from a bacterial bloom, not out of the ordinary for a cycling tank.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

What about the white stuff floating on top, it's almost clear looking but you can certainly see it on top of the water


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Most likely just a protein film, you could point your filter outlet or a powerhead at the surface to create more surface agitation, should take care of it right away.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

OK will do thanks! Seems to be taking longer then the first time I did it to cycle.I was already seeing nitrates by now. Still haven't on this. High ammonia, high nitrite and one shade of nitrate. Probably still got a week or two to go.


----------

